# Schnelligkeit erhöhen?



## Mister Magoo (5. September 2006)

Hallo!

Mein PC is schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen:

AMD 1800+ 1,5Ghz
512MB SDRam
Mainboard: ASUS A7V133C

Nur die Grafka is neu: Nvidia Geforce 6600

Da ich jetzt nicht unbedingt (viel) Geld ausgeben möchte, aber gerne etwas mehr Leistung hätte (z.B. für Far Cry, das ich trotz Geforce6 Grafka nur auf niedrigsten Einstellungen spielen kann), wollte ich mal fragen, ob es Möglichkeiten gibt, die Leistung meines PC´s zu erhöhen, ohne neue Hardware kaufen zu müssen...

Würde es helfen, wenn ich um 512MB SDRam auf 1024MB erhöhen würde?


----------



## chmee (5. September 2006)

Ram erhöhen wird ihn n bissel flüssiger machen, aber Deinen Rechner auf ein
neues Level bringen ?! Nee.., das wird nix.

Den Prozzi bekommste auf vielleicht 1,7GHz, da bremst Dich dann das Board und das
Ram. Also ich würde an Deiner Stelle bei eBay Board(NForce2), CPU ( XP3000+) und
Ram(DDR333) abgreifen. Vielleicht bist Du schon mit 100EUR dabei. Oder gleich 
400 investieren und was Aktuelles kaufen ( Core2Duo zB)

Linktips:
http://www.forumdeluxx.de/forum/
http://ocinside.de/

mfg chmee


----------



## Mister Magoo (5. September 2006)

Danke für deine Antwort.

Der PC läuft ja noch, nur kann ich eben Spiele nicht mit der Grafik spielen, die mit einer GF6 möglich ist...
Aber Geld möchte ich jetzt (bis auf RAM) nicht ausgeben nur damit die Grafik schöner ist; das Spiel läuft ja immerhin... 
Aber Ram könnte da doch schon etwas bewirken,oder?


----------



## Iceripper (5. September 2006)

Huhu,

gerade bi spielen wie FarCry, Fear etc. wirkt sich mehr RAM immer positiv auf die Performance aus.
Windows wird es dir auch danken.

Aber es wäre echt nicht shclecht wenn du ein günstiges NForce 2 Board inkl. nem Athlon XP 3200+ abgreifen könntest.

Andy


----------



## Mister Magoo (11. September 2006)

Habe mir jetzt einen 512 MB SDram von einem Freund ausgeliehen... 
Es läuft zwar ein bisschen flüssiger, aber die Grafikeinstellungen konnte ich nicht verbessern...
Und aufeinmal passiert es öfters, dass ich einfach mitten im Spiel auf dem Desktop lande...
Kann das an dem Ram liegen, vertragen sich die verschieden Riegel vll nicht?


----------



## chmee (11. September 2006)

Bei welchem Spiel ?


----------



## Mister Magoo (11. September 2006)

Bei Far Cry. Aber das passiert eben erst seitdem ich 1024 statt 512MB SDRAM eingabaut habe...?!


----------

